# Full specs for the 2.7t?



## 2.X-Flow (Sep 28, 2004)

If possible i would like to know everything about the 2.7t engine, like the engine map, and its weaknesses and strengths, i would like to know as much about the 2.7t as possible, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 2.X-Flow (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Full specs for the 2.7t? (2.X-Flow)*

I guess i will bump for another 7, then let this thread die.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Full specs for the 2.7t? (2.X-Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.X-Flow* »_ like the engine map








not sure what you mean by that...
Anyway, the 2.7t is vaguely reminiscent of the older 4-cyl VW motors, even though it's a V6. VW/Audi architecture never seems to change, you know? Bore 81.0mm, stroke 86.4mm. 5v/cyl, basically 1.8t heads minus one cylinder.
The weaknesses of the 2.7t are few, but they mostly involve the turbochargers themselves. The K03 turbos are not a good example of reliable turbos, and changing them is very difficult, requiring pulling the entire motor. Typically, there's a lot of heat retained in the engine bay. The intake tract on the 2.7t is ridiculously long, the intercoolers are not very big, and the throttle body boot is prone to failure (I call it the "hot pants boot" based on the samco replacement which looks like a pair of hot pants).
Of course there are always minor electronic issues with VW/Audi motors and I suspect that the 2.7t is vulnerable to MAF failures just like everything else. The stock diverter valve and Wastegate Frequency Valve (N75 valve) are both relatively poor, and good results can be had with numerous aftermarket offerings.
Rumor has it they start throwing rods in the 500 hp range, and I know that the RS4 engine (OEM offering tuned to 380hp) features revised pistons, rods, and even heads, tweaked by Quattro GMBH as well as Cosworth. 
I think that covers the general stuff. What specifically do you want to know?


----------

